
SpringWallet: Simple and effective, open-source, lightweight, Ethereum HD wallet - aabhashk
https://blog.springworks.in/springwallet-open-source-ethereum-wallet-springrole/
======
aabhashk
Why SpringWallet?

Most decentralised applications need their users to install third-party
extensions and/or signup for a custodial wallet for any step where they need
to interact with blockchain. This creates unnecessary friction and scares them
off at the on-boarding stage itself. This also adds a number of steps to
regular functionalities.

Enter SpringWallet! SpringWallet is SpringRole’s open-source, lightweight,
Ethereum HD wallet. It doesn’t require any installation/signup. It’s a
seamless wallet experience that is tightly integrated into the SpringRole
platform to provide easy and immediate access to the platform’s decentralised
functionality.

How does it work/Behind the scenes SpringWallet generates unique 12 words
mnemonic, which generates a random Ethereum account. The mnemonic is encrypted
on the client-side with the user password, and this encrypted mnemonic is
stored in our database so that we can provide our users access to the wallet
across multiple devices/browsers.

The major drawback of a custodial wallet is that the private keys stay within
the provider server, so the user doesn’t have full control of it. That’s not
the case with SpringWallet as your private keys never leave the browser, hence
giving you full control of your wallet.

SpringWallet is simple, secure, and flexible.

Doing a blockchain transaction is just two clicks away:

1\. Unlock SpringWallet

2\. Sign the transaction

About SpringRole: SpringRole is enabling everyone’s
#VerifiedProfessionalProfile on the Blockchain. It is a decentralised
attestation-based professional network platform powered by the blockchain.

SpringRole is the platform where people can view, share and get attestations
on their professional profile, thereby creating a verified resume that they
can share and use. A user’s educational qualifications and work experience are
verified by the organisations themselves and written directly to the
blockchain. To assess a user’s skill set, SpringRole has a system of weighted
endorsements that let users objectively look at people’s profiles and assess
their skill level.

